# Special - a brand of bicycle



## Psycle Harry (Feb 7, 2011)

Attached is a picture of a head badge from what I believe to be an 1895 - 1898 Special bicycle (info gleaned from thewheelmen.org website.  Story goes -- a man was drilling a well in near a Minnesota lake in the early 1970s.  Two teenagers found a bike in the lake with wooden rims.  The Driller, grabbed a screwdriver and pulled the two screws holding the head badge and the boy threw the bike back into the lake.  As far as I know, the bike is still in the lake.

A few days ago, the Driller brought the head badge to me so I could look at it.  It is made of brass, about 3 3/8 " long by 2" wide -- it is curved to fit the bike, of course.

In addition to the brand name, also engraved is the owner's name.  W. B. Leo of Westbrook, Minn.  I am currently researching Mr. Leo.  

I am looking for information on the bike.  Pictures, historical, etc, etc.

Any help or info would be greatly appreciated...thanks.

Psycle Harry


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2011)

the wheelman web site might help for a starter.  mark


----------



## pelletman (Feb 9, 2011)

You might want to read that post again Mark.  There were thousands of manufacturers by the turn of the century, many are obscure and we will probably never know much about them.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2011)

you never know...


----------



## pelletman (Feb 11, 2011)

that is correct


----------



## Psycle Harry (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Yeah, I did some looking at the wheelman website but, it appeared that I could only get more information by being a subscriber.  Unfortunately, they are not accepting new subscribers to the forum.  I have sent an email requesting admittance but, must wait.

Other than the wheelman site, I have not seen the brand "Special" showing up anywhere else.  I have gone through my books but, nothing so far.

A few of us are actually thinking about dragging that section of the lake where the bike may have been tossed so many years ago, haha.

Thanks for the help and the interest!

Psycle Harry


----------

